# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Experimenting with binaural and isochronic beats...

## Pops715

I've downloaded a few apps onto my iPhone and one on my iPad in an effort to improve my dream recall and increase my chances of having a lucid dream.

Last night, I started experimenting with the first one, called _Brainwave Dream Inducer_ by Banzai Labs. It has five settings: Delta REM, Theta REM, Alpha REM, Beta REM and Lucid Dreaming. I'm keeping a record of which track I listen to each night and recording the results. I decided to start with the Delta REM track since it's first on the list, and I ended up getting an unexpected result.

I was laying in bed, with the lights out, listening to the Delta REM with "Pink Noise" selected for Ambience. I wasn't asleep yet but was at the point where my mind was beginning to wander, daydream, whatever you want to call it. All of a sudden, I heard my Dad call my name very clearly. It sounded like he was right beside or behind me and it startled me because my Dad passed away back in February. My first thought was that I must be dreaming, so I did a few reality checks, which all failed; I was awake. I continued to lay there until I fell asleep but dreamed like normal. Tonight I'm going to try the Theta REM setting.

----------


## Saroe

I just downloaded an album today.  Theta waves Binaural beats isochronic tones brainwave entertainment, that is the ridiculous title.  I am pretty excited to try it out tonight.  I picked this one, because it seemed like the theta wave was most often associated with dreaming/creativity.  I will report back with my experiences, it would be cool to hear others experiences.

----------


## Killing

I downloaded some app called Relax Melodies. You can put together sounds like birds singing and ocean waves and rain and some others. It also has binaural beats: Beta 20Hz and Mid Alpha 10Hz (free version, pro has 6 frequencies). About Beta, it says it is good for concentration and Mid Alpha relaxation. There's timer too, you can set when it shuts up. I'll try it and see what happens. This is a bit different, 'cause this one is more for relaxing, but I think it might help some newbie WILD'ers (myself).

----------


## Pops715

I've been sidelined for the past few days with a nasty case of food poisoning (Subway) but am better now so tonight I'm going to continue on with my app by trying the Alpha REM setting. Didn't really notice any difference in the intensity or vividness of my dreams with Delta or Theta REM settings.

----------


## Pops715

> I downloaded some app called Relax Melodies. You can put together sounds like birds singing and ocean waves and rain and some others. It also has binaural beats: Beta 20Hz and Mid Alpha 10Hz (free version, pro has 6 frequencies). About Beta, it says it is good for concentration and Mid Alpha relaxation. There's timer too, you can set when it shuts up. I'll try it and see what happens. This is a bit different, 'cause this one is more for relaxing, but I think it might help some newbie WILD'ers (myself).



I haven't made it to the Beta setting on my app yet, but that's good to know...thanks. Congrats on your one lucid dream! How long ago was it?

----------


## Killing

> Congrats on your one lucid dream! How long ago was it?



A few weeks ago..


Edit: I broke my goddamn earphones, so I won't be trying this right now.

----------


## transient

Binaural beats are very interesting and I'm just starting to learn more about them. You need to have studio headphones for the full effect because the noise in each ear is different (My "studio" headphones broke so I got another pair, these were promptly stolen). The way they work is by playing two frequencies (both below 1,000hz and within 30hz of eachother) that create a pulsating effect. The difference in the two frequencies changes the rate of pulsation, the difference in hz associated with lucid dreaming is 6. I'm anxious to here how your study concludes. Happy dreaming!  ::D: 

P.S. You will hear these beats refered to by their frequencies, the frequency they are refering to is the difference between the two. For example if the two frequencies were 410hz and 400hz it would be called a 10hz binaural beat.

----------


## Pops715

The headphones I'm using are Bose, so they should be of good enough quality to handle the binaural beats. One problem I've been having, though, is that I find it difficult to fall asleep with headphones, or even ear buds for that matter, on. I haven't been using the apps lately because my dreams and recall have been pretty good and I even had a lucid three nights ago. But I'll try out the remaining settings (Alpha, Beta and Lucid Dreaming) later this week. I have a strange work schedule and only get about 5 hours of sleep three nights a week. I try not to use the binaural beats on those nights.

----------


## Pops715

My last couple of nights have been unsuccessful with the binaural beats. Last night I laid in bed listening to a frequency designed for lucid dreams but the dog kept barking at something, which kept me awake. After scolding the dog, I wasn't sleepy anymore and stayed up for another hour before falling asleep. Had a dream, but it wasn't lucid.

----------


## transient

It might be a good idea to meditate while listening to the binaural beats for 15-30 minutes and then go to bed. Its hard and probably unnecessary to listen to them as you fall asleep.

----------

